# Frage zur brandungsrute für Scholle



## Geoffray Bons (25. November 2015)

Hallo
Ich bin auf der suche nach einer Weichen brandungsrute für die weser soll weich sein aus dem Grund weil die Schollen sehr vorsichtig beißen habe jezt diabolo vario surf ist mit die Spitze zu hart Glocke bimmelt nicht 
Ich bin erlich muss jezt keine teure rute sein da ich sie auch mal an Geländer stellen möchte 
Bis 80€ Stk
Wurfgewicht bis 250g
Länge ab 240

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Baum1309 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zur brandungsrute für Scholle*

Falls du nur in der Weser angeln willst, würde ich dir ne Heavy Feeder empfehlen. z.b. diese hier:

http://www.angelplatz.de/cormoran-speciland-feeder-3-3tlg-uh-max-230g-3-60m--ac0565#change_description

Ich nutze solche auch in der Elbe falls ich mal dort auf Butt gehe. Beim Brandungsangeln auf Platten nutze ich umgebauten Stippen als Bissanzeiger für die Brandungsruten, da sieht man jeden zupfer. Sowas kann man auch am Fluss verwenden wenn der Strömungsdruck nicht zu groß ist


----------



## Geoffray Bons (26. November 2015)

Hallo
Ich glaube ich habe die richtige rute gefunden und auch schon bestellt
Balzer 71 North plattfisch in 3.05 Meter 
http://www.angel-discount24.de/balzer-71-north-nano-plattfisch-spezial-2-45m-plattfischrute.html

Wenn die rute genau so gut ist wie die balzer diabolo vario surf die ich besitze Binn ich voll zufrieden


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zur brandungsrute für Scholle*

Weshalb fragst du nach Empfehlungen, wenn du nicht einmal die Antworten abwartest? #q


----------



## sebwu (26. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zur brandungsrute für Scholle*

ich würde ja ehr auf den kollegen baum hören und statt ner bootsrute eine heavy feeder anschaffen.
benutze selbst eine 150 gramm feederrute in der ostsee auf plattfisch und im süßwasser auf aal oder weißfisch.

mfg sebwu


----------



## kuttenkarl (26. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zur brandungsrute für Scholle*

auf Platte, ne hevay Feeder in 420 cm.

MfG Gerd


----------



## hans albers (27. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zur brandungsrute für Scholle*



> Balzer 71 North plattfisch in 3.05 Meter



nich nen büschn  zu kurz  ???  ...


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zur brandungsrute für Scholle*

Da würde ich doch so eine Rute
http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-meeresset-astucit-wavemaster-surf-69816.html
einer Bootsrute in 3 m eindeutig vorziehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zur brandungsrute für Scholle*

Moin,

für die Weser reichen Karpfenruten dicke aus.

Wenn man keine Sehschwäche hat und mit Geflochtener angelt, sieht man kleine Zupfer auch.

Sogar 20er Plattfische konnte ich so problemlos erkennen.

3m. geht gerade so - würde 3,60m. nehmen.

In der Weser gibt es übrigens keine Schollen.

In der Weser gibt es nur Flundern ( Butt/ Weserbutt )

R.S.


----------



## Geoffray Bons (27. November 2015)

klieschen
Da ich meistens nicht weit raus muss da wo ich auf platte angel sollten 3,05m reichen
Ich habe eine Heavy feeder balzer zamataro die vergewaltige ich aber nicht für die weser wenn ich mit einer brandungsrute die Aale aus der Fahrrinne pumpen muss wird dies keine feeder rute aushalte !


----------



## doc040 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zur brandungsrute für Scholle*

Moin,moin,ne weiche Rute wird gesucht. Nun gut der eine braucht ne bissanzeige per stippe, ich zum Glück nicht. Mir reicht die bissanzeige einer sogenannten heavy Ground Rute! Für jeden der nicht weiss was das ist,eine Angel ,die bevorzugt über felsigen,steinigen Boden eingesetzt wird. Da sieht man auch jeden vorsichtigen Zupferr dran! Knapp 4,20 m lang und ein casting,rotationsgewicht von 225gr.+Köder! Eine Super Aero technium  bx-g zeigt das ganze genauso an ,deswegen verstehe ich die Stippen nicht!? Braucht man das? Ich Fische mit ner 30er mono und 200 gr. Ich habe volle Kontrolle auch mit nen butt von unter 25cm!


----------



## Baum1309 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Frage zur brandungsrute für Scholle*



doc040 schrieb:


> Moin,moin,ne weiche Rute wird gesucht. Nun gut der eine braucht ne bissanzeige per stippe, ich zum Glück nicht. Mir reicht die bissanzeige einer sogenannten heavy Ground Rute! Für jeden der nicht weiss was das ist,eine Angel ,die bevorzugt über felsigen,steinigen Boden eingesetzt wird. Da sieht man auch jeden vorsichtigen Zupferr dran! Knapp 4,20 m lang und ein casting,rotationsgewicht von 225gr.+Köder! Eine Super Aero technium  bx-g zeigt das ganze genauso an ,deswegen verstehe ich die Stippen nicht!? Braucht man das? Ich Fische mit ner 30er mono und 200 gr. Ich habe volle Kontrolle auch mit nen butt von unter 25cm!



Naja der TE wollte ein Rute bis 80€ ausgeben, in dem Segment kenn ich keine Brandungsrute die sauber Buttbisse bei Mono in der Strömung anzeigt.
Die SAT ist sicher ein toller Stock, aber doch etwas über den 80€ die der TE ausgeben wollte.
Und der eine mag Stippen und der andere nicht, ich finde Sie bei gewissen Bedingung durchaus hilfreich und wenn Sie nur dazu dienen bei geflochtener die Spannung rauszunehmen


----------

